# Beach Resort Fantasy List - Who You Gonna Love?



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 23, 2012)

In the PM's going on in the background a few people touched on the same passion:  How am I going to get more Sunny Beach days in my life (no offense to you ski bums out there).  But when I lay awake dreaming about timeshare trades and fantasy vacations, I am thinking about sunny beach days.

What about some of you guys with the permanent tan lines:  Who do you love?

Where is the beach with the best sand, most sunny days a year, warm weather at Christmas, or 2 for 1 Margarita Happy Hour from 9am to Midnight(LMAO)

I will come back with my list of beaches and why a little later (might offend someone by skipping your one true love)


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 23, 2012)

Absolute strangest post I've seen so far on TUG.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 23, 2012)

*Jim,  you don't even know me and you know me*

I am strange, and so many things are funny in my head that should probably stay in my head.  :ignore: 

  This thread is just a place to say - These are my favorite beach resorts and why.


----------



## jme (Apr 23, 2012)

4Reliefnow said:


> What about some of you guys with the permanent tan lines:  Who do you love?



OK, I'll go.......I love Kate Beckinsale.......


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 23, 2012)

4Reliefnow said:


> In the PM's going on in the background a few people touched on the same passion:  How am I going to get more Sunny Beach days in my life (no offense to you ski bums out there).  But when I lay awake dreaming about timeshare trades and fantasy vacations, I am thinking about sunny beach days.
> 
> What about some of you guys with the permanent tan lines:  Who do you love?
> 
> ...



You gotta love this post.....  Need more of this, please.

I vote for Barbados.  One of my favorites all time.

Lets see others......


----------



## budnj (Apr 24, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> You gotta love this post.....  Need more of this, please.
> 
> I vote for Barbados.  One of my favorites all time.
> 
> Lets see others......



FT, is there a favorite resort in Barbados?Went there many years ago on "hotel" vac, would love to go back!
Thanks!


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 24, 2012)

*Some of the "Beaches" in my life*

I gotta spend more sunny beach days.  some of these memories are really highlights of my traveling days.  Some beaches I remember fondly are:

Siesta Key Beach near Sarasota:  The sugary soft sand is top 10 in the world.  Walk the beach in the morning in winter and the sun is up, but, behind the buildings above the beach (East) and you get to walk in a cool shade.  The beach is great for shelling and we found intact sand dollars.  The sun sets out over this West facing beach.  Soft sand, great walking, shelling, sun sets; sounds like a formula for a great beach.

Eilat, Israel:  I visited a beach 10-15 miles South of Eilat in 1973(It might be Egypt today)  For snorkeling lovers, this is the first time I experienced walk in off the beach snorkeling.  Our college group showered in the fresh water showers on the sand at night and we slept on mats on the beach. 

Cancun: A recent creation of 50 magnificent resorts along a 10 mile strand. The walking and watching is fantastic.  Special feature is the beach manicure every morning.  I walked the beach at 8am and groups of 8-10 men paced the beach picking up seaweed, and broken sticks, and cans...etc. This is the best party beach town I know today.  The clubs in Mexico go to 4AM and finish with a music and dancing frenzy, fireworks, and streamers (like New years 7 days a week)  This is my 2 for 1 Margarita. resort from 9am to Midnight.  We traded into Royal Sands Week 51 OF this year,  Any TUGGERS in town, let's meet at The Chart Hut Pallapa bar.

St. Pete's Beach, FL.  We stayed a week at the Vinoy(recently renovated 1920's classic) and made a BEACH TOUR a fun feature of the week.  You can drive to a new beach every day and St. Pete, Clearwater, Ft. Desoto, and Siesta Key all some of the best in Florida.  


http://www.frommers.com/destinations/florida/0222020110.html


Mauii:  One key ingredient between a sunny Arizona vacation and a great beach trip: That air wafting in from the water, the sounds of the waves, the "Tropical" feeling that hangs so thick in the air.  I stayed at a resort in Maui on a company reward trip (No girl friends allowed, just spice).  They had a wooden lawn chair sitting by itself on a grassy knoll overlooking the beach and ocean.  I remember sitting out there late at night by myself and enjoying the sea air, the sound of gentle waves, the Tropical feel, and the moonlight.  It was so beautiful, and so lonely; I cried.   (see the post above where Jim tells everybody I am strange)   Where in the world is that full immersion beach experience today?



I know some of you guys spend lots more beach days than I do, I still work for a living.  you must have some great locations to share or a special memory.

Thanks David


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 24, 2012)

budnj said:


> FT, is there a favorite resort in Barbados?Went there many years ago on "hotel" vac, would love to go back!
> Thanks!



Little Arches in Christ church.  Only 10 rooms and the service is first class!


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Apr 24, 2012)

4Reliefnow said:


> I gotta spend more sunny beach days.  some of these memories are really highlights of my traveling days.  Some beaches I remember fondly are:
> 
> Siesta Key Beach near Sarasota:  The sugary soft sand is top 10 in the world.  Walk the beach in the morning in winter and the sun is up, but, behind the buildings above the beach (East) and you get to walk in a cool shade.  The beach is great for shelling and we found intact sand dollars.  The sun sets out over this West facing beach.  Soft sand, great walking, shelling, sun sets; sounds like a formula for a great beach.
> 
> ...



Eilat is still in Israel and just as beautiful.  The best summer vacation spot IMHO in the region.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 24, 2012)

To me a beach is nothing but sand in your crack, unless it has a boardwalk: cotton candy,  salt water toffee, ferris wheels and ski ball and pretty girls in bikinis.. For me all beaches get compared to my childhood memories of Ocean City Maryland. but none measure up, as Ocean City is the home of Phillips Crab House


----------



## natasha5687 (Apr 24, 2012)

ronparise said:


> To me a beach is nothing but sand in your crack, unless it has a boardwalk: cotton candy,  salt water toffee, ferris wheels and ski ball and pretty girls in bikinis.. For me all beaches get compared to my childhood memories of Ocean City Maryland. but none measure up, as Ocean City is the home of Phillips Crab House



I am a Marylander so I know what you mean.  Lucky for me these days I can drive 20 minutes to downtown to get some Phillips instead of 2.5 hours to Ocean City.  When I do go to OC it's more for atmosphere than the beach though.  Too many jelly fish


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 24, 2012)

As a dedicated skibum, I offer my wife's choice, Seabrook Island SC. She is the beach person, I the mountain one. 

Private Island, dolphins right off shore, a sand bar with a gazzilion pelicans and the beach club bar less the 50 yards inland. 

BTW, my mountain is Steamboat. 

Cheers


----------



## Paumavista (Apr 24, 2012)

*SeaBrook Island*



x3 skier said:


> As a dedicated skibum, I offer my wife's choice, Seabrook Island SC. She is the beach person, I the mountain one.
> 
> Private Island, dolphins right off shore, a sand bar with a gazzilion pelicans and the beach club bar less the 50 yards inland.
> 
> Cheers



We just spent Easter week at a house in Seabrook.  We had 6 of the kids with us and the weather was beautiful.  We spent the morning on the beach and the afternoon at the pools.  In between we rode bikes and counted alligators (10) and deer (100).  We easily saw 100+ dolphins!!  The most unusual thing this trip was an alligator in the ocean!  

The beaches of the SC barrier islands are some of the very best, but we prefer the private resort ones most:  Wild Dunes, Kiawah, Seabrook, Fripp, Hilton Head.  

In Florida we like the beaches of Cape San Blas; St Joseph Beach (a barrier island near the pan handle); we love renting a house on the beach here....camp fires at night and HUGE sand dunes!

Another Florida destination is Captiva/Sanibel - great shelling and beautiful uncrowded beaches.

We recently visited Cancun and I have to agree - LOVED IT!  -  we stayed OF in a Royal Sands penthouse villa - can't wait to go back. 

Most Hawiian beach are great.....what's not to love.

There was a beautiful beach in St Martin we visited via cruise ship - one of the best......rented chairs, got drinks and the beach and water were perfect!

We really enjoyed the beach at the end of Roatan....palm trees, beautiful sand and water!  Would love to visit for longer....if I can ever find cheap airfare.

These are a few that come to mind......I'll probably think of a few more & I'd love to find some new favorites.  We are big fans of the beach and given a choice will always chose a beach destination above all others.  

Judy


----------



## Karen G (Apr 24, 2012)

I love Medano Beach in Cabo. At sunrise it's peaceful and calm with gentle waves & the view toward the Arch with all the fishing boats heading out is a favorite vacation memory.  During the day it's very busy with lots of water activities going on and lots of people enjoying themselves. I prefer a beach with people having fun rather than a secluded beach where I would rarely see anyone else.


----------



## Nolathyme (Apr 24, 2012)

St. John Virgin Islands campground. The campground is 50 yards to the water. Wake up - walk down to the water and take a morning bath. Ahhh. Donkeys and Lizards walk the grounds. We stayed in a cabin unit. The only bad was sharing a bathroom/shower in a shared building.


We stayed at Bluebeards Castle on St. Thomas for 4 nights and the campground for 3. The campground was much better.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 24, 2012)

*Input from a British Virgin Island Sailor*

I talked with a friend who is sailing in the British Virgin Islands this week.  His favorite beach...the rail of his private sail boat.  Home port is Tortolla and he says you can still find that wonderful total immersion beach experience from an anchorage at Norman Island.  Some nights he will be the only boat, usually just a half dozen.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 24, 2012)

natasha5687 said:


> I am a Marylander so I know what you mean.  Lucky for me these days I can drive 20 minutes to downtown to get some Phillips instead of 2.5 hours to Ocean City.  When I do go to OC it's more for atmosphere than the beach though.  Too many jelly fish



But do you bring your own beer to Phillips downtown?


----------



## heathpack (Apr 24, 2012)

1.  Cancun: beautiful blue warm water.  Nice wide sand beach, easy to get to, lots of amenities.

2.  NC Coast: wide sand beaches, swimmable in summer, beach cottage self-sufficiency vibe

3.  North shore Oahu beaches: Impressive pounding winter surf.  Turtle snorkeling in summer

4.  Long Island, NY, Robert Moses State Beach: Wide wide wide beach, immense people watching, the home court beach of my childhood, six year olds swimming in high surf with big sharks

5.  Emerald Bay, Catalina Island,  California, ok so this one is about the cove, not the beach- beautiful clear blue water 30 miles from LA, awesome sailboat anchorage with zero facilities.

6.  Tahaa & Cooks Bay, Moorea, French Polynesia: Aqua water, reef heaven.  Snorkelopolis.

Beachy places on my must-do list: Phuket, Kauai, Maui, Bahamas, French Riveria, Greece/Turkey, Galapagos.

Currently writing this post from the zen-like simplicity of the Grand Mayan Los Cabos.  Crashing waves, wide beach, non-swimmable.  Nothing to do but listen & watch.  Perfect.

H


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 25, 2012)

My favorite beach place is Longboat Key.   My resort is Longboat Bay Club. Not fancy but it has a beautiful view of the bay and all kinds of wildlife, manatees and dolphins.  I love walking across the street to 17 miles of uncrowded beach. Good shelling and I have a few sand dollars that are complete. The sand is not as fine as  Siesta Key but its a short drive so we go there,  too. 

Ke' e on Kauai in Princeville is my second because Im a mountain girl.  (I live about 3 miles from the mouth of Cottonwood Canyon, it would take me longer to park my car and get to the ski lift of Alta or Snowbird than drive up the canyon). Where can you have a wonderful beach and look out and see the beautiful ocean and turn around and see gorgeous mountains.  The best of both worlds. 

Hapuna Beach on the Big Island is wonderful because you can go out forever and see turtles swim.  They have to threaten to leave me before I get out of the water.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 25, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Little Arches in Christ church.  Only 10 rooms and the service is first class!



Have you been to Christchurch in the last couple of years.  I went there a few years back before the earthquake.  What a beautiful city.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 25, 2012)

St. Maarten/St.Martin continues to call us back year after year.
Gorgeous blue water and a variety of beautiful beaches, each with a distinct 
personality.  Like Orient for people watching, water sports and lots of bars and restaurants, including gourmet French.  Or Mullet with perfect waves for boogie boarding and a couple of beach bars vieing for the best ribs.  Or quiet Friars.  Or Pinel with good snorkeling and a funky shuttle boat.  And that's just a few of the choices.  

Our TS choice is Divi Little Bay, which sits on a peninsula between two bays.  We love it for its quiet setting, great views, favorite staff and nice beach.  (Of course the island's amazing restaurants keep us occupied when our day at the beach is over.)

Other beaches I'd be glad to return to: 7 Mile Beach on Grand Cayman, Longboat Key, Florida; Myrtle Beach; Cancun, Popui Beach area, Kannapali, and some of the Aruba beaches.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 25, 2012)

My favorite beach is Fenwick Island, Delaware because that's where we spent our honeymoon 42 years ago. But since there's not a nice resort there and since it's not warm in the winter, my second choice is Keawakapu Beach, Wailea, Maui.






The sand is nice. The gentle waves are good swimming and boogie boarding. Fish and turtles hang out around the rocks at the end of the beach. It's the only place I've ever heard whales singing while swimming in the water. We haven't been there in awhile, but we're going back next February. :whoopie:


----------



## Bourne (Apr 26, 2012)

1. Myrtle Beach... 'cause I lived there for years...saw the town come back up from the early '90 onwards when everyone had written it off...

2. Crane .. Barbados... Tried most the usual trappings in the carribean...close second...st John ... With special mention for St Martin ...  ... and Jamaica  

3. Cancun... our favorite before the kids...


----------



## Quilter (Apr 26, 2012)

I've told my kids over and over--I don't do favorites.

Seen several of the beaches already mentioned and the others are now on "the list".

One I didn't see mentioned that gives me an adrenaline rush, Oak Street Beach, Chicago:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oak_Street_Beach


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 26, 2012)

with timeshares? only turks & caicos?


----------



## presley (Apr 26, 2012)

1.) Serentity Bay on Disney's Castaway Cay.
2.) North Shore, Oahu


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 27, 2012)

Quilter said:


> I've told my kids over and over--I don't do favorites.
> 
> Seen several of the beaches already mentioned and the others are now on "the list".
> 
> ...



Quilter,

I never realized that was a beach.  I thought they were putting down the foundation for a parking lot.  Park at Oak Street walk over to the bars on Rush Street.  LOL

Actually this beach was once home to the very best scenery, but then Hugh Hefner moved the Playboy Mansion and the girls out to L.A.  maybe I need to visit my friends at the Santa Monica Beach?


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 27, 2012)

Point  Lookout, Long Island, NY. This summer will be my 65th living within a 3 minute walk.


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Apr 29, 2012)

*St Thomas....Aruba....or St. Marteen?*

Had a frost delay today in Detroit which gave us an extra hour for breakfast and conversation.  The conversazione turned to Timesharing and beaches.  My friend has a place on St. Marteen and I asked for a comparison to St. Thomas.  Two votes at the table who had been to both said St. Marteen was nicer and cleaner.  My friend said Aruba is on his bucket list and he would trade me a week at his St. Marteen Royal Islander for a Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.

Any comments on the three:  St. Marteen, St. Thomas, And Aruba


----------



## Neesie (May 1, 2012)

I find it amusing that the OP chose three beaches and the first two are landlocked #1 being in Arizona and #2 being in Florida.

My #1 would have to be Playa Norte on Isla Mujures, Mexico (a true Corona commercial!)  The water there is the most beautiful turquoise and it is shallow and calm enough to wade out the distance of a football field.  The sand is soft and white and there is wait service on the beach.  Hard to beat!


----------



## Larry (May 1, 2012)

*Favorite beaches*

Here are some of my favorites in no particular order but love them all;

Palm Beach Aruba
Eagle Beach Aruba
Crane Beach Barbados
Beach by Bouganvilia resort Barbados
Orient Beach St. Martin
Seven Mile Beach Grand Cayman
Beach at Morritts Grand Grand Cayman
Rum Point Crand Cayman? ( it's where you take the boat to stingray city)
7 mile beach Negril Jamaica
Beach at private Island Renaissance Aruba
Kaanapali Beach Maui
Dickerson Bay Beach Antigua
Cancun
Eilat Israel ( I only include this since the snorkling there is the beat I have ever experienced anywhere. However, beaches are not the soft powdery beaches that I prefer)
Medena Beach Cabo San Lucos near the arches of "lands end" where the sea of cortez meets the pacific Ocean (awesome site).

As you can see my preferences are clearly Carribbean beaches and even though I live on Long Island, NY, none of the beaches here can compare to the crystal clear warm Carribbean beaches, IMHO.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 3, 2012)

jimf41 said:


> Absolute strangest post I've seen so far on TUG.



Seems pretty normal to me. Maybe it's cold in Michigan on April 7 and the OP was dreaming of warm sand and the sound of the surf. Happens to me all the time.

Mine will come on Nantucket in a couple of months.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (May 3, 2012)

Larry said:


> Here are some of my favorites in no particular order but love them all;
> 
> Palm Beach Aruba
> Eagle Beach Aruba
> ...



I've gotta get out more. I've only been to one of these!

Sheila


----------



## 4Reliefnow (May 16, 2012)

*When will my Marriott Canyon Villas be Ocean Front?*



Neesie said:


> I find it amusing that the OP chose three beaches and the first two are landlocked #1 being in Arizona and #2 being in Florida.
> 
> My #1 would have to be Playa Norte on Isla Mujures, Mexico (a true Corona commercial!)  The water there is the most beautiful turquoise and it is shallow and calm enough to wade out the distance of a football field.  The sand is soft and white and there is wait service on the beach.  Hard to beat!



Yes neesie, you nailed me.  I talk about Beach and I pay bottom dollar for desert and swamp.  I need your help to focus on my next II trade to oceanfront:

Coming Up: Marriott Playa Andaluza, Royal Sands Cancun,Royal Hacienda  Playa del Carmen, Marriott Ocean Pointe in Palm Beach, Marriott Surfwatch in Hilton Head, and Marriott Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach.  I am clearly thinking beach all year round and I love the ideas shared here for my 2014 trades.  I might even offer to buy Quilter dinner in Chi Town and lay down a towel at the Oak Street Beach this summer.

I am still thinking that my Phoenix Canyon Villas will be Ocean Front one day.


----------



## Quilter (May 24, 2012)

4Reliefnow said:


> I might even offer to buy Quilter dinner in Chi Town and lay down a towel at the Oak Street Beach this summer.



Dinner in Chi Town would be nice and we'll gladly take you up on the offer.   We've never been there but have heard it's fun to take the water taxi.   Air and Water Show is August 18 & 19.   Mark you calendar?


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Feb 20, 2013)

*Beach update - Sunny and balmy*

I took some heat for starting this post about beaches because of my resort holdings, so I bought Hyatt in Sedona (lol)

We still trade and rent so this fiscal year (July to June) is a big beach year.
Playa Andaluza, Royal Sands -Cancun, Royal Haciendas - Playa del Carmen, Ocean Pointe in March, Surfwatch and OceanWatch in April.  Haven't found a beach yet to add to my top 10.

How is your Beach Holiday working out this year ?


----------

